# Thundershirt and fireworks



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/thundershirt-and-new-years-eve.html

_Thundershirt_ worked on our sound fearful Vizsla, Chloe, on New Year's Eve. for the first time in four years she was not trembling in fear. We had bought it last summer for the 4th of July Fireworks but went out camping that weekend. We knew New Year's Eve would be the test.

We were pleased.

RBD


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

We also bought one of these for Gus to wear when we are in "scary" situations, i.e. around strangers. I have heard great things about them from other owners of shy dogs. I can't really tell if it has helped Gus yet, but he does like wearing it!


----------

